
Chipmachine – a Spotify-like audio player for demoscene/chip/game music - PavlovsCat
https://github.com/sasq64/chipmachine/
======
PavlovsCat
seen on pouët:
[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=67259](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=67259)

previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10593196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10593196)

